

Redditor invests $30,000 life savings in bitcoin a month ago when it was $25 - phreanix
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/18f3pd/i_have_my_entire_retirement_and_savings_invested/c8ehaox

======
EwanG
I have a sneaking suspicion that if the internet had existed in the 1630's you
could have written/read the same article just replacing Bitcoin with Tulip. I
hope this person gas better luck than those folks had.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_bubble>

